# DELTA LOGIC veröffentlicht hoch performanten OPC UA-Server: ACCON-OPC-Server UA



## Thomas Hönle (23 November 2021)

*Hier sind einige Highlights im Überblick:*

Der ACCON-OPC-Server UA ermöglicht Ihnen den gleichzeitigen Zugriff auf bis zu 255 Steuerungen.
Unterstützt werden die Steuerungstypen Siemens S7-300, S7-400, S7-1200 und S7-1500.
Stand November 2021 gibt es Hunderte von OPC UA -Produkten, aber nur insgesamt 16 zertifizierte OPC UA-Server. Als einer der wenigen wurde der ACCON-OPC-Server UA von der OPC Foundation zertifiziert und entspricht dem Standard 2017 UA-Server-Profil und der OPC Foundation-Spezifikation Version 1.04.
Unser Bestreben war es, einen der schnellsten, wenn nicht sogar den schnellsten OPC UA-Server am Markt für den symbolischen S7-Datenzugriff zu entwickeln. Wir denken, dass uns dies ganz gut gelungen ist. Überzeugen Sie sich selbst.
ACCON-OPC-Server UA unterstützt den Zugriff auf die optimierten Datenbausteine der S7-1200 und S7-1500.
Symbole können von S7 Classic- und TIA Portal-Projekten sowie Online von der S7-1200 und S7-1500 importiert werden.
Der Online-Symbolimport aus passwortgeschützten S7‑1200 und S7‑1500‑Steuerungen ist möglich, wenn Sie das richtige Passwort für den Projektupload haben.
Die Schutzstufe „Kein Zugriff“ für den Datenzugriff wird in einer der nächsten Versionen unterstützt.
Der ACCON-OPC-Server UA unterstützt alle OPC UA-Sicherheitsstufen.
Die Benutzer-Authentifizierung erfolgt wahlweise mit Benutzername und Passwort oder alternativ mit einem X.509-Zertifikat.
Die Installation erfolgt innerhalb weniger Minuten. Es erwartet Sie eine intuitive und übersichtliche Benutzeroberfläche. Der ACCON-OPC-Server UA verspricht Ihnen noch mehr Spaß bei der Arbeit.
Binden Sie Ihre alten Steuerungen als Retrofit an oder verwenden Sie die neuesten Steuerungen mit TIA Portal und Online-Symbolimport.
Mehr Infos unter www.deltalogic.de

Viele Grüße
Thomas Hönle
DELTA LOGIC Automatisierungstechnik GmbH

DELTA LOGIC. Mehr als PC-SPS-Kommunikation. Einfach. Anders.


----------



## Berako (8 Juni 2022)

Ich habe mir Ihre Software auf Ihrer Homepage angesehen und mir auch das Video dazu auf Youtube angesehen. War mir soweit alles klar. Doch wie kann ich nun auf der PC-Seite auf die SPS-Daten in Anwendungen zugreifen? Gibt es da noch Schnittstellen zu z.B. Excel oder ähnliches?


----------



## JesperMP (8 Juni 2022)

Berako schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Ihre Software auf Ihrer Homepage angesehen und mir auch das Video dazu auf Youtube angesehen. War mir soweit alles klar. Doch wie kann ich nun auf der PC-Seite auf die SPS-Daten in Anwendungen zugreifen? Gibt es da noch Schnittstellen zu z.B. Excel oder ähnliches?


Starte doch eine neue Thema, oder frage Tante Google.
Thematitel oder Suchbegriff 'OPC UA Client für MS Excel'


----------



## 2garin (23 November 2022)

Es geht nichts über die proprietäre SINUMERIK Schnittstelle. Die ganzen OPC DA/UA Spielzeuge sind nur ein Overhead.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 November 2022)

2garin schrieb:


> Es geht nichts über die proprietäre SINUMERIK Schnittstelle. Die ganzen OPC DA/UA Spielzeuge sind nur ein Overhead.


Interessante Meinung. Was ist denn die "proprietäre SINUMERIK Schnittstelle" genau?


----------

